
Divergent Thinking Will Make You More Creative - nwignall
https://nickwignall.com/divergent-thinking/
======
fjfaase
I have a natural tendency towards divergent thinking and often it is making me
nuts. Where other are barely able to come up with one solution for a problem
and then go implement it, I generate many solutions and often cannot decide
which is the best. Often, I have a hard time explaining the solutions as
people are not used to thinking in solutions and think that the solution they
have found is the only one. Also, solutions, often lead to other questions,
with more solutions, and before I know it, I find myself daydreaming about all
kinds of hypothetical problems and their possible solutions, not making any
progress at all at finishing the task I have set my mind to.

